# GET BIT OUTDOORS - New Burl Spin Kit $16.95! - Great Gift for Yourself or Someone els



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*In the Christmas / Holiday Spirit we have put an awesome new kit on sale. $16.95! *

This 6' ML Spinning Kit includes, a 6' 1pc blank with a beautiful Burl Finish, complete guide / tip top set, eva split grip handle, graphite reel seat, and a hook keeper. 

This is the Perfect All Around Spinning Outfit! Very durable! A Great for for yourself, or a friend! 


*Build it and Fish it* or *Gift it and teach someone the Craft* 

**Bass, Panfish, Walleye, Trout, you name it, Everything is fun on this rod** 
*
https://www.getbitoutdoors.com/gbc-6-medium-lite-spinning-kit.html*

Don't forget FREE SHIPPING over $95!!

Have an Awesome Weekend! Thank you for your Support!


----------

